# Mayday in Liverpool



## stereotypical (Apr 18, 2006)

So is anyone doing anything for Mayday in Liverpool then?

Seems like theres nothing goin on


----------



## Mr T (Apr 19, 2006)

Theres a free TUC festival in Princes Park with live music etc 1pm-7pm, with a march to it from St George's Hall beginning at 11am

Love Music Hate Racism gig with Dead Prez at the Carling Academy from 7pm (£12 tho)

Liverpool Social Forum are planning a sort of 'street market of dissent' on saturday 29th april, encouraging campaigning groups to leaflet the city centre en masse, because its against byelaws to give out leaflets in liverpool (!)

has anyone heard about anything else?


----------



## BettyButterfly (Apr 20, 2006)

Mr T said:
			
		

> Theres a free TUC festival in Princes Park with live music etc 1pm-7pm, with a march to it from St George's Hall beginning at 11am
> 
> Will be attending this!


----------



## In Bloom (Apr 20, 2006)

Didn't see this thread till I'd already posted mine.

Liverpool Social Forum is doing the Make Our Streets Political thing, a film night in the Casa on the Sunday and we'll be hosting a discussion tent at the TUC family fun thing.

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=159234


----------



## anfield (Apr 20, 2006)

*Premiere of "Simon Jones was Someone" in Liverpool*

Also...

Premiere of play about Simon Jones in Liverpool, May 8th and 10th 

The Dingle Community Theatre will be performing the play SIMON JONES WAS SOMEONE! on May 8th and May 10th at 8pm at the Casa Club, Hope Street, Liverpool. Entrance is free. Tickets are available from the Casa Club or by phoning 0771 684 8894. 

The play, written by Alan Bower and Tom Mclennan, is an hour long, agitprop style drama that looks at Simon's death and the subsequent campaign to get justice for him and his family. 

The play is performed by Liverpool group, Dingle Community Theatre, who have celebrated May day for the last seven years with a dramatic offering. Past performances have included plays on the Tolpuddle Martyrs (set on the Liverpool Docks) and the Wobblies, the American syndicalist trade unionists who fought the bosses tooth and nail. 

"Simon Jones was Someone" not only looks at the personal tragedy behind casualisation and a deregulated society where profits come first - it also looks at the possible responses to such horrible crimes and the failure of trade unionism in the post-Thatcher era to challenge them. 

A collection will be held after the play for the Simon Jones Memorial Campaign. 

casualisation kills 
Simon Jones Memorial Campaign 
 e-mail: action@simonjones.org.uk 
 Homepage: http://www.simonjones.org.uk


----------



## BettyButterfly (Apr 21, 2006)

How well attended do you think TUC thing will be?


----------



## Mr T (Apr 22, 2006)

there are normally a couple of thousand when its been in wallasey park the last few years, this year in liverpool and with a beer tent could be a bit better.  the anti-racist festival in princes park last september was pretty good and had maybe 2-3000 at it IIRC


----------



## BettyButterfly (Apr 22, 2006)

Mr T said:
			
		

> there are normally a couple of thousand when its been in wallasey park the last few years, this year in liverpool and with a beer tent could be a bit better.  the anti-racist festival in princes park last september was pretty good and had maybe 2-3000 at it IIRC



I went to the anti-racist festival. Will there be music as well as speakers?

I am trying to bring as many people as I can to it.


----------



## BettyButterfly (Apr 22, 2006)

Mr T said:
			
		

> Theres a free TUC festival in Princes Park with live music etc 1pm-7pm, with a march to it from St George's Hall beginning at 11am



Ok


----------



## BettyButterfly (Apr 28, 2006)

Anyone else going?


I can't get there til around 3 so hoping I will not have missed too much!


----------



## BIG davie H (Apr 30, 2006)

stereotypical said:
			
		

> So is anyone doing anything for Mayday in Liverpool then?
> 
> Seems like theres nothing goin on



i am going to watch everton get revenge over liverpool for the 1986 fa cup final, and for a very good charity,


----------



## BettyButterfly (May 1, 2006)

Well what did you think? I thought It would have been busier with a few more stalls but the weather has been rubbish before it turned.


----------



## Mr T (May 1, 2006)

apparantly george galloway missed his *plane* from london to liverpool and didn't make it... what a pity


----------

